
Mars: Pictures reveal 'winter wonderland' on the red planet - quickthrower2
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-46645321
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18733433](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18733433)

80+ points

